# Pippi's waiting thread!



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

Well , I think I am driving my husband crazy with new phone calls/text messages every time something new happens with my pregnant doe, Pippi... So maybe you all can wait with me instead!!
Pippi is a purebred ADGA registered Oberhasli and this will be her second freshening. Last year as a FF she have us one doeling and was wonderful to milk. She was super sneaky last year and kidded on day 146, which was last Easter. I didn't think she was close the day she kidded and I heard one loud "scream" ran outside, and the kid was on the ground. I'm hoping to actually catch her in time this year 
This year she is due on March 14 (day 150) so I could have a while, but she's starting to get a really zoned out look and doing a lot if the things I noticed last year right around the time she kidded. Here are some pictures I just took. Excuse the mess in the barn... It has not been above zero here practically all winter, so barn cleaning has not been high on our priority list!  do you think she is getting close? She's a lot bigger than last year too... Though I think she may have dropped in the last day or two. Any guess how many are in there?


























Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Where are you?
I LOVE Oberhaslis, even though I don't have one myself.
If you know of anyone near SC who raises ADGA Obers, please let me know!


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

We are in Wisconsin... so that would be a pretty long drive  But we LOVE our Obers. We think they are the perfect goat  Sorry if my first post is showing up all funky  I posted it from my phone, I'm not sure what happened


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm gonna guess 2 smaller twins, buck and doe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

I hope you're right! That would be perfect  we have a deposit down on a new buckling so are hoping he will have a friend and not need to go in with our big buck right away! And well, everyone always wants does 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks! This morning when I went out she is acting super quiet. She still ate most of her grain (though she never stopped eating last year when she kidded!) but she was on like super high alert and seemed really nervous. Every time one of my cats would make even a slight sound she would stop eating and look around nervously. She also almost seemed to be shivering a bit. It is -10 here today... But is that alright? It wasn't super obvious, only if I looked closely I could kind of see it. I remember shivering myself before labor with my first son, but I know people and goats are different. She's so skiddish this morning she won't even let me touch her at all  it's supposed to warm up to 40 ( heat wave!) this weekend. Hopefully that will be her time... Not freezing and my husband will be home. Not that I wouldn't welcome kids sooner 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

I hear ya on the temps we have had bad temps here in Illinois too my two were due between feb 20- march 10. Ones not gonna kid but the other is still holding on and everyone says be thankful bc we can have live warm kids now and not freezing cold ones! Good luck with kidding hope she goes when the weather changes for better!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

she was definitely just cold this morning! Ha later in the day I caught her all stretched out in the sun eating her hay laying down  Probably the first sun we've had since November!!! Im sure she enjoyed it  Since it hit almost 30 today I went out and gave her a little haircut so I could watch her udder develop  that did NOT make her happy. I also put the finishing touches on her kidding stall. It looks nice and cozy with lots of hay down for her. So I'm all ready... now she just needs to be!! I hope it's warming up by you too. 40 tomorrow, could be a good day for kids


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

Here is a comparison of her udder yesterday and this morning. Don't laugh at the terrible haircut !! I was doing it myself while wearing a baby in a carrier ! She was not liking it either  I'm surprised how much bigger it looks!! What does everyone think? Getting close?

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I can say with confidence you are indeed getting closer...lol...for whatever its worth


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

^^^ Hey! That was my answer! Lol

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## thorsonfarms (Feb 21, 2013)

It's nearly 50 here today so mine decides to mess with my head hope yours is getting close looks like she's really filling out nice!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

50! Wow nice! are you still waiting on babies? We are over here...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

I give up... I think she will never have these babies. All I've been doing is sitting outside staring at her. Haha. I am probably driving her absolutely crazy  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

I give up... I think she will never have these babies. All I've been doing is sitting outside staring at her. Haha. I am probably driving her absolutely crazy  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sit in the house with binoculars. Then she won't know you are watching.


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh I have been lol. Yesterday was just so nice I had to be outside 
A side note/question... When I let her out in the morning to eat her grain, she will stop eating it and go for the cat food as soon as I feed my cats. I just move the food up where she can't get it bc I'm sure that's not good for her. But it seems really odd. I know cat food has lots of protein, could this be some type of deficiency? Or does she just like cat food?? Ha. She gets Noble goat grain, which I'm pretty sure is 16% protein?? Also free choice minerals, I have her selenium/vit e gel a couple weeks ago. I'm going to copper bolus her once she kids. Is there something I'm missing?
Here's a picture of her while I was stalking yesterday 








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably just likes the cat food. But it is good she can't get to it.


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh good! Thanks! Last year she kidded on Easter.... I've decided she is probably waiting until St Patricks Day for this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

Day 151 I think she is in labor!!! Yesssss!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

She is doing some very small grunting/pushing sounds. Do I count that as the start of pushing for time sake?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Does she LOOK like she is pushing?


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yep! We have a new baby doeling  everyone is doing great!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Aww cute my aunts obehosli both kidded doelings this year..congrats

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Kimv143 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ok I have a question... I got a little dog coat for the doeling because it's still very cold here. Mom does NOT like when I have the coat on the kid. Is there something I can do to help that? Or should I just leave it off??


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

